# Basket



## Chooks (Mar 2, 2015)

WTB ...looking for a small front wire basket for a 24" schwinn spitfire


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 2, 2015)

my friend has some. I believe they are wald and he may have some vintage ones. He comes back from vacation in a week so I will ask him.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2015)

I have several, but shipping will getcha on these...what size approximately are you looking for?
Chris


----------



## Chooks (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Chooks (Mar 2, 2015)

The one im looking for the basket is not that deep its for a girls 24"


----------



## zedsn (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a different style red one that is round and would have held like a sack of 10 pound potatoes if you are interested. It was on a 26" girls bike but the attach brackets are adjustable.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 2, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## Chooks (Mar 2, 2015)

mongeese said:


> Where are you located?



In southern.cal LA area


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Chook I am in SoCal too I have been hanging onto this basket that came off a 24 inch girls bike because it is way cool I don't know if Crusty is okay with you?










With all the original hardware and years of rust and a master bike lock still hanging on it.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

Soak that basket in Evaporust and it should look decent.


----------



## Chooks (Mar 3, 2015)

How much aré u asking ?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

*am I asking too much?....*

I am asking to see a pic of the girls bike you plan to mount it on. I am asking that the girl or person riding the bike digs cool old stuff and loves the addition to said bike. And $10 picked up from me at a ride or swap or BigLots in Fountain Valley. 
I wasn't trying to sell it but would like to see it being used....



Chooks said:


> How much aré u asking ?


----------



## Chooks (Mar 4, 2015)

Couldnt upload the pics plz send me your email and i will send u some pics


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thats ok.... You can't PM yet either...I have time today to meet you....Do you want it for $10? We could go for a ride too if you have time.....


Chooks said:


> Couldnt upload the pics plz send me your email and i will send u some pics



Im pretty easy...search OC CL Bikes Pre war Look for my bikes...number is listed there....


----------



## Chooks (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry working all day but this is my instagram i have a pic on there javierc1830


----------



## Chooks (Mar 4, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> my friend has some. I believe they are wald and he may have some vintage ones. He comes back from vacation in a week so I will ask him.




Ok thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2015)

I found a pic on your Instagram. Nice looking Spitfire


----------



## Chooks (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks restored It for my niece Who is 13 years old just missing the front basket And a rear bookrack.


----------

